# Logitech Gaming Software Update 8.70



## AsRock (Jul 9, 2015)

Lets you customize functions on Logitech gaming mice, keyboards, and headsets.

Software Version: 8.70.315
Post Date: Jul 08, 2015
OS: Windows 8, Windows 7, Windows Vista
File Size: 82.6 MB
Logitech Gaming Software lets you customize Logitech G gaming mice, keyboards and headsets. 

Logitech Gaming Software includes third party software components, libraries, and frameworks, including, but not limited to, the third party software listed below.
These included third party software components provide key functionality to Logitech Gaming Software and are included in the software installation package. 

• Digia QT - Application and User Interface Framework
• Microsoft Runtime Libraries - Application and Hardware Support
• Apple Bonjour - Network Discovery Support for Logitech Arx Control



Updated Description:


Added support for the G29 Driving Force Racing Wheel
Added support for the G920 Driving Force Racing Wheel
Improved connectivity to the Logitech Arx Control app - version 1.2 of the Arx Control required
Removed Apple Bonjour requirement for the Arx Control app
ARX SDK bug fixes
Updated LED Illumination SDK to support Per Key Illumination for the G910 - see gaming.logitech.com/developers for details
Bug fix for LGS hang with G502 mouse
New profiles added: Assetto Corso, Gas Guzzlers Extreme, Grand Theft Auto V, iRacing, Project CARS, Rust, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
http://support.logitech.com/software/gaming-software


----------



## erixx (Jul 9, 2015)

thanks mate!
No cosmetic changes like "logi" rebranding yet...
This is great news: "Removed Apple Bonjour requirement for the Arx Control app" I always delete apple stuff by hand on any device : )


----------



## rtwjunkie (Jul 9, 2015)

AsRock said:


> Lets you customize functions on Logitech gaming mice, keyboards, and headsets.
> 
> Software Version: 8.70.315
> Post Date: Jul 08, 2015
> ...


 
Thanks!  This LGS they started a couple years ago is simple, and very nice, while not being hugely bloated.  It's one of the few pieces of hardware-related software I like.


----------

